# Benq G2222HDL backlight bleeding



## Renny (Mar 1, 2012)

I purchased this monitor on 1st July 2011, its not even been a year and there's some pretty heavy back-light bleeding, checkout the photo:-


*thumbnails58.imagebam.com/17754/ecff4f177531739.jpg 


I've observed the bleeding only since the past few days, can't say whether it was developing gradually.

Will it get worst? What could have caused it? Should I RMA it?

Thanks.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Mar 1, 2012)

As far as i have heard, most LCD panels suffer from minor amounts of backlight bleeding. Only some lucky few panels are free from the menace of backlight bleeding. If it bothers you too much, get it RMA'ed

The 2 sides of the screen look washed out with the centre maintaining its colours.. Not pretty


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 1, 2012)

this is some pretty heavy bleeding. of late, my (more than 1-yr old) G2420HD is also showing signs of considerable bleeding from bottom and top.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> I purchased this monitor on 1st July 2011, its not even been a year and there's some pretty heavy back-light bleeding, checkout the photo:-
> 
> 
> *thumbnails58.imagebam.com/17754/ecff4f177531739.jpg
> ...


Mine bleeds like a pig, problem with all lcds, it won't get worst, and I doubt doing a rma will help(even if they take it for rma).


----------

